# Installation applications TRÈS lente



## BarbouilleBarbouille (15 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Iphone 5s. 
Tout fonctionne très bien mais il se trouve que les applications mettent un temps fou à s'installer (une demie heure si ce n'est plus). Ma connexion internet n'est pas obsolète et les appli en question ne sont pas lourdes (whatsaap, messenger...) 
J'ai également essayé de télécharger ces applications via l'apple store sur mon mac le temps de téléchargement est estimé à 60minutes, je ne comprend pas... 
Est-ce normal ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## PDD (15 Mars 2016)

BarbouilleBarbouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Iphone 5s.
> Tout fonctionne très bien mais il se trouve que les applications mettent un temps fou à s'installer (une demie heure si ce n'est plus). Ma connexion internet n'est pas obsolète et les appli en question ne sont pas lourdes (whatsaap, messenger...)
> J'ai également essayé de télécharger ces applications via l'apple store sur mon mac le temps de téléchargement est estimé à 60minutes, je ne comprend pas...
> ...


non bien sur, as tu vérifié la vitesse de ta connexion internet?


----------



## BarbouilleBarbouille (15 Mars 2016)

PDD a dit:


> non bien sur, as tu vérifié la vitesse de ta connexion internet?


La connexion fonctionne très bien, sur le web en tout cas...


----------



## BarbouilleBarbouille (15 Mars 2016)

BarbouilleBarbouille a dit:


> La connexion fonctionne très bien, sur le web en tout cas...


Est-il utile de me rendre en boutique pour régler ce problème?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1125992 (15 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, je me suis inscrit pour vous dire que j'ai la fibre optique d'orange et que depuis 2 jours, le téléchargement depuis l'app store sur tout mes appareils est également d'une lenteur incroyable, j'ai déjà procéder à une restauration et des ajustement au niveau du réseau mais ça ne doit pas venir de nous.


----------



## BarbouilleBarbouille (15 Mars 2016)

erdaltpk a dit:


> Bonjour, je me suis inscrit pour vous dire que j'ai la fibre optique d'orange et que depuis 2 jours, le téléchargement depuis l'app store sur tout mes appareils est également d'une lenteur incroyable, j'ai déjà procéder à une restauration et des ajustement au niveau du réseau mais ça ne doit pas venir de nous.


Cela me rassure un peu plus, j'ai également la fibre orange.... 
J'espère que cela va s'arranger très vite...


----------



## Boxxster (15 Mars 2016)

Même problème, j'ai aussi la fibre chez Orange (offre Jet).
Les mises à jour iOS se font très rapidement en 4G (Bouygues), mais trèèèès lentement en wifi. Par curiosité, j'ai tenté le wifi gratuit Bouygues et ça allait plus vite, c'est dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1125992 (15 Mars 2016)

Par curiosité j'ai effectué quelques recherches et le soucis à l'air d'être répandu et mériterai bien une petite enquête de Macg, voici le lien avec quelques personnes dans le même cas ( dont un français ), en attendant je dois récupérer les applications vitales depuis la 4g..


----------



## BarbouilleBarbouille (15 Mars 2016)

erdaltpk a dit:


> Par curiosité j'ai effectué quelques recherches et le soucis à l'air d'être répandu et mériterai bien une petite enquête de Macg, voici le lien avec quelques personnes dans le même cas ( dont un français ), en attendant je dois récupérer les applications vitales depuis la 4g..





Boxxster a dit:


> Même problème, j'ai aussi la fibre chez Orange (offre Jet).
> Les mises à jour iOS se font très rapidement en 4G (Bouygues), mais trèèèès lentement en wifi. Par curiosité, j'ai tenté le wifi gratuit Bouygues et ça allait plus vite, c'est dire.


Merci Bcp pour les réponses, ça me rassure (plus ou moins) car je pensais que le problème venait de mon Iphone...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1125992 (15 Mars 2016)

Je suis en discussion avec une genius apple depuis twitter, en attendant le moniteur d'activité sur mon macbook pro me révèle le même constat avec un téléchargement depuis le Mac App Store (55ko/s ou 80ko/s au lieu de 25mbps), je suppose qu'il faudra attendre mais sur le forum apple le problème semble être présent depuis le 7 mars ..


----------



## polop35 (15 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre le même problème pour mettre à jour ou télécharger une nouvelle application.
La lenteur est exaspérante, quelque soit l'appareil utilisé (MacBook en éthernet, iPad et iPhone en Wifi).
Par exemple, en ce moment, iTunes affiche 3 heures de téléchargement pour une appli de 195 Mo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1125992 (15 Mars 2016)

Ma seule solution est de passer par un VPN, qui permet de prendre un chemin moins congestionner, mais c'est décevant


----------



## Xire (15 Mars 2016)

J'ai le même problème sur le réseau Orange (mobile & fixe). Ca marche très à partir d'un autre opérateur ou d'une connexion VPN...

Orange doit brider le réseau vers les services Apple... N'hésitez pas à appeler le service client pour notifier du problème avec les services Apple, c'est l'unique façon de les faire bouger !


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Mars 2016)

J'ai les mêmes soucis sur différent wifi
Très désagréable

Titanium


----------



## Daycay (16 Mars 2016)

Pareil chez moi, que ce soit sur l'App Store de l'iPhone, iPad ou Mac, en Wifi ou en 4G (client Orange)...


----------



## Ami74 (16 Mars 2016)

Daycay a dit:


> Pareil chez moi, que ce soit sur l'App Store de l'iPhone, iPad ou Mac, en Wifi ou en 4G (client Orange)...


Idem depuis deux jours...


----------



## iAku (16 Mars 2016)

Même problème chez Orange, je viens de poster un sujet justement
MAJ d'applications de l'Appstore iOS très lentes

Et j'ai oublié de signaler un problème avec Apple Music également...


----------



## martinique972 (16 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, depuis lundi, j'ai également ce problème. Je commence à désespérer. J'ai vérifier la vitesse de ma connexion fibre Orange et tout va bien de ce côté (toujours autour de 230 Mbps en descendant). Une mise à jour Tomtom est disponible depuis lundi et impossible de la télécharger. On m'annonce plus de 24 heures. 
J'ai téléchargé un fichier sur Dropbox de 1Go environ et cela s'est fait en quelques minutes comme d'habitude. Il s'agit donc bien un problème lié à l'Apple store. Que faire ?


----------



## SebNYD (16 Mars 2016)

Je confirme que je rencontre le même problème depuis quelques jours.

Les simples mises à jour d'app sur iPhone et iPad sont effroyablement lentes.

Dans le même temps, les autres services restent hyper rapide (connexion fibre)


----------



## baptistedajon (16 Mars 2016)

Je suis également affecté. J'ai remplacé le DNS de ma connexion orange par celui de Google (8.8.8.8) sur mon iPhone et je n'ai plus les problèmes de lenteurs de téléchargement.


----------



## PurpleNight (16 Mars 2016)

@baptistedajon:


baptistedajon a dit:


> Je suis également affecté. J'ai remplacé le DNS de ma connexion orange par celui de Google (8.8.8.8) sur mon iPhone et je n'ai plus les problèmes de lenteurs de téléchargement.



Merci beaucoup, ça marche!
Je vous ai cité ici du coup:
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2016/03/mac-app-store-de-grosses-lenteurs-avec-orange-95163


----------



## BenBenOrangeFibre (16 Mars 2016)

Idem pour moi. j'ai la fibre orange j’essaie de télécharger la mise a jour tomtom sur iphone et ca ne fonctionne pas du tout.


----------



## Eric01 (16 Mars 2016)

Idem à partir de mon iMac (Orange ADSL), les téléchargements sur l'AppStore sont d'une lenteur effroyables !
Normalement ça tourne à environ 800ko/s, ce qui est déjà lent, mais en ce moment, c'est plutôt 50ko/s ! Ils vont finir par me faire regretter mon modem 56k !


----------



## yethi (16 Mars 2016)

Eric01 a dit:


> Idem à partir de mon iMac (Orange ADSL), les téléchargements sur l'AppStore sont d'une lenteur effroyables !
> Normalement ça tourne à environ 800ko/s, ce qui est déjà lent, mais en ce moment, c'est plutôt 50ko/s ! Ils vont finir par me faire regretter mon modem 56k !



Ici, ce midi, il semble que les téléchargements depuis l'app store fonctionnent un peu mieux que hier ou ce matin. (Dépt 39 en 4G)


----------



## ambrine (16 Mars 2016)

Meme problème, j'ai contacté le support de NETGEAR pensant qu'un paramètre avait changé....
Je vais essayé le 8.8.8.8


----------



## ambrine (16 Mars 2016)

Bon, ca marche, c'est orange qui merdois ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1125992 (16 Mars 2016)

Depuis ce matin c'est soit, tout se télécharge a la vitesse normale (20mb/s) ou je retombe a quelques ko/s


----------



## ambrine (16 Mars 2016)

Par contre l'AppleTV ne sait pas que ca devrait marcher .....


----------



## tonton69 (16 Mars 2016)

C'est une horreur absolue ces lenteurs... ça me rappelle fortement l'époque ou Free bridait volontairement Youtube...


----------



## annanas972 (16 Mars 2016)

bonjour,
moi mon problème impossible de loué un film sur les store plus de 20 minutes pour un téléchargement qui ne fini jamais,je suis client orange...
donc demande de remboursement Apple,cela fait un bon moment que ça dur...


----------



## Thierry Georges (16 Mars 2016)

Même problème.
On n'a pas les moyens de savoir qui est fautif : Orange ou Apple ?


----------



## classikclems (16 Mars 2016)

Même problème ! J'ai une connexion 40 méga chez Orange à Marseille. Quand je passe sur le réseau mobile 4G (Chez Orange aussi), je ne rencontre absolument plus ce problème. Donc cela vient vraiment d'internet (que ce soit en Wifi ou filaire).


----------



## ambrine (16 Mars 2016)

La solution de forcer les DNS n'a pas fait long feu, bloqué de nouveau...

Sur les forums d'Orange, les techniciens reconnaissent le problème et travaillent dessus.

Mais le 3900 ne sont au courant de rien....

Ils viennent de lancer une nouvelle box non ? L'AppleTV ferait de l'ombre ?


----------



## Shepherd (16 Mars 2016)

classikclems a dit:


> Même problème ! J'ai une connexion 40 méga chez Orange à Marseille. Quand je passe sur le réseau mobile 4G (Chez Orange aussi), je ne rencontre absolument plus ce problème. Donc cela vient vraiment d'internet (que ce soit en Wifi ou filaire).



Pour d'autres _(dont je suis)_, passer en 4G ne fonctionne pas davantage si abonné(e) au réseau Orange _(Orange ou Sosh)_.
Chez moi, la lenteur démentielle _(rendant les téléchargements pour installation/réinstallation/màj quasi impossibles)_ se produit via App Store pour Mac _(wi-fi et Ethernet, ne laissez pas Orange accuser la connexion wi-fi)_ et App Store pour iOS _(wi-fi, 3G, 4G)_.


----------



## Shepherd (16 Mars 2016)

Je continue sur la lancée de ma précédente réponse (post juste au-dessus).

Le changement de DNS qui semble fonctionner n'est qu'un artifice très provisoire, cette solution de contournement ne dure pas : les téléchargements "rebloquent" en moins de 30 minutes, seul un renouvellement du bail _(DHCP_) semble relancer "l'astuce" pour un second tour qui ne durera pas plus longtemps que le premier, etc.

Sous Mac App Store, le téléchargement d'OS X qui s'annonce raisonnable - _sans être fulgurant après suppression du DNS de la box pour ajouter celles de Google (+ renouvellement du bail DHCP) - _voit sa durée de téléchargement repasser à plus de 3 jours en cours de route. Suspendre le téléchargement pour renouveler le bail DHCP et reprendre le téléchargement redonne un second souffle de vitesse... pour quelques minutes.

Ce pis-aller pouvant dépanner en cas d'urgence à réinstaller OS et/ou applis ne peut être considéré comme une solution fiable et viable _(par ailleurs, chacun peut craindre ce que l'utilisation des DNS Google implique en matière d'indiscrétions)_.

*ATTENTION !* Orange n'ouvrira d'incident "généralisé" que si nous sommes suffisamment nombreux à appeler pour signaler le problème, dans le cas contraire nos plaintes seront traitées au cas par cas, nous n'en sortirons pas.

Rien ne dit que seul le fournisseur d'accès Orange soit impliqué, Apple a peut-être aussi une part de responsabilité, d'autres opérateurs rejoindront peut-être la liste dans les jours à venir.
Une seule chose est sûre : les techniciens _(dont un bon nombre est aussi incompétent que mal aimable)_ n'ont pas accès aux forums et ne les lisent pas depuis leur lieu de travail.
Alors SVP, décrochez votre téléphone pour appeler Orange d'abord et Apple ensuite.
Merci à tous de prendre votre courage à deux mains (surtout avec Orange ).


----------



## Shepherd (16 Mars 2016)

Oups... fausse manip ;-).


----------



## jgraph (16 Mars 2016)

Je rencontre également des lenteurs sur les services Apple notamment une mise jour de HearthStone de 1,2Go qui m'a pris 24h pour se faire alors que je suis en fibre et que partout ailleurs les transferts (d'un serveur à un autre) pour du Backup s'effectue à plus de 12 mo/s... J'ai un autre DNS configuré sur mon routeur que celui d'Orange ou de Google (8.8.8.8) et je rencontre le problème uniquement sur mes téléchargements et mises à jour de l'appstore, iTunes Store...

Je ne pensais pas qu'être chez Orange allait de nouveau m'obliger à réactiver mon VPN pour me servir des services Apple...


----------



## mariol66 (16 Mars 2016)

Je croyais être le seul mais en fait non.

Problème de lenteur avec itunes music sur mon IMac, ca saccadais en écoutant la musique, j'ai redémarré l'ordi, nettoyer les caches sans succès. Testé sur un Ipad en wifi idem. J'ai testé de mon iphone via la 4G tout était ok.

J'ai connecté l'IMac au reseau 4G de l'Iphone et tout est ok. Pourtant en controlant le débit de la live box tout est ok à 8-9 mb, mon débit habituel. On a l'impression que orange ou la live box bride le débit alloué à ITunes et du coup l'app store.

J'ose espérer que Orange rêgle rapidement le problème car il ne m'en faudrais pas plus pour changer de FAI pour de bon.


----------



## mercimerciJ (17 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,

Même chose pour moi !
App Store très lent en fibre Wi-Fi et 4G (Orange dans les deux cas) sur un iPhone 6S Plus, aucun soucis avec Safari et le reste.

J'ai tenté de changer le DNS (8.8.8.8) sans résultats..


----------



## mercimerciJ (17 Mars 2016)

Ha, et j'ai remarqué de gros ralentissements et lags depuis Apple Music dans la journée..

J'ai l'impression que cela ne concerne que le téléchargement d'applications, la lecture de vidéos de démonstration et la lecture de morceaux de musique non-téléchargés, la navigation semble fluide.


----------



## BenBenOrangeFibre (17 Mars 2016)

Pour ceux qui change le DNS ça fonctionne, je confirme ! Mais je suis dans l'attente d'une résolution de ce pb et pas d'un bricolage.
j'ai pu télécharger la mise à jour du gps tomtom. Vous pouvez utiliser Open DNS au lieu de google 208.67.222.222 ou 208.67.220.220
iphone 5s offre fibre play chez orange 200M


----------



## jacqueslefataliste (17 Mars 2016)

Je viens d'avoir l'assistance technique Sosh/Orange au téléphone: les techniciens commencent juste à prendre connaissance du problème et de ses remontées (notamment grâce à l'article de MacG: merci!). Donc pas de vraie solution pour l'instant.
De mon côté, avec l'application Hotspot Shield Free VPN & Proxy (AnchorFree Inc.) réglée sur connexion US, le problème disparaît: les téléchargements de musique et d'apps redeviennent très rapides (sur iPhone 6S Plus et iPad Air 2). C'est donc une bonne formule, en attendant mieux.
Livebox 3 Sagemcom, VDSL, débit utile descendant 30,04 Mbit/s
Abonnement Sosh mobile + internet


----------



## antoine75015 (17 Mars 2016)

J'ai le meme problème 
cela marche via un VPN j'espère que cela être vite rétablit car je vois mal orange vendre des iPhone inutilisables sur le réseau apple surtout en province ou il y a l'ADSL de base


----------



## richads (17 Mars 2016)

Hello les amis,

Pareil pour moi : fibre 500 Mo et impossible de mettre à jour iPad Air 2 ou iPhone 6 Plus ... 

Si vous avez des pistes ...


----------



## Shepherd (17 Mars 2016)

richads a dit:


> Hello les amis,
> 
> Pareil pour moi : fibre 500 Mo et impossible de mettre à jour iPad Air 2 ou iPhone 6 Plus ...
> 
> Si vous avez des pistes ...


Plusieurs ont été données dans l'attente d'une résolution du problème chez Orange.

Sur iPad et iPhone, modifier le DNS dans les paramètres Wi-Fi en le remplaçant par les DNS Google ou OpenDns, par exemple. Puis, cliquer sur _Renouveler le bail_ (en bas de la page wi-fi).

Pour les lenteurs via connexion en 3G / 4G, là, à ma connaissance, pas moyen de modifier les DNS si l'appareil n'est pas "jailbreaké".

Sur Mac, idem : même procédure _(Renouveler le bail DHCP se trouve sous onglet TCP/IP) _et même punition à la clé.
J'ai seulement pris la précaution supplémentaire de purger les caches DNS après changement des DNS dans les Préférences --> Réseau --> bouton Avancé...

Après recul de 24 heures sur mes appareils _(nous ne sommes peut-être pas tous rigoureusement logés à la même enseigne)_ *iOS et OS X*, ce contournement permet seulement de récupérer un débit acceptable pour un court laps de temps. Si besoin de (re)télécharger absolument, il me faut _Renouveler le bail_ à nouveau.


----------



## lineakd (18 Mars 2016)

Salut, est ce que l'ipv6 serait activé sur vos box orange?


----------



## Titanium31 (18 Mars 2016)

En ce qui me concerne et en wifi orange changer de DNS ne change rien du tout débit digne du GPRS d'antan ...
Titanium


----------



## jacqueslefataliste (19 Mars 2016)

Pour moi, c'est apparemment le retour à la normale ce matin: plus aucun problème de lenteur, que ce soit sur iPhone, iPad ou Apple TV. A confirmer au cours de la journée.


----------



## Boxxster (19 Mars 2016)

Idem, mises à jour rapides ce matin, en accord avec mon débit habituel.


----------



## ambrine (21 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

chez moi la journée de samedi n'a pas été nickel, seulement depuis dimanche. 1014 ce matin, réclamation, geste commercial obtenu.


----------

